# Jakob Josef Orlinsky



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I discovered this very talented man on here not too long ago and am now am completely in love. He is so talented, his voice is pure bliss to listen to! He has a new album coming out on Friday, so I thought I'd post this thread to start getting excited for it.

https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/facce-damore


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I spelled his name wrong in the title. It's "Jakub Jozef Orlinsky".


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

You've probably seen this:






It's an amazing performance.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> You've probably seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my introduction to him! Fantastic video.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The album is out now!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> The album is out now!


Did you buy it?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Did you buy it?


It's on my Apple Music streaming service.


----------

